# WU TAIJI (grandmaster: WU JIAN QUAN)



## ggg214 (Feb 3, 2008)

i try to upload some photos by WU JIAN QUAN
but i find there are some problems.
i will retry later
sorry for that


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 3, 2008)

i can't find available photos of WU JIAN QUAN.
there are some pics of another grandmaster MA YUE LIANG


----------

